# Happy Cinco de Mayo



## RadishRose (May 4, 2019)

[FONT=DDG_ProximaNova]Cinco de Mayo is an annual celebration held on May 5. The date is observed to commemorate the Mexican Army's unlikely victory over the French Empire at the Battle of Puebla, on May 5, 1862, under the leadership of General Ignacio Zaragoza.

At the supermarket Fri. they had a nice display of things for the holiday. I zeroed in on lovely avocados, larger than usual and just ripe. Their bunches of cilantro looked dewy and fresh, jalapeno's and tortillas and tomatoes all conveniently placed.

But NO LIMES! How can you make guacamole without fresh lime? The produce man said they can't even get any! 

So disappointing. I had to put everything back. Ugh.
[/FONT]​


----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2019)

Almost all of the limes in the US come from Mexico.   Not only limes, but avocados are getting to be in short supply.  
Mexico is dealing with disease, weather,  and those darn drug cartels when it comes to shipping their products to the states.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Almost all of the limes in the US come from Mexico.   Not only limes, but avocados are getting to be in short supply.
> Mexico is dealing with disease, weather,  and those darn drug cartels when it comes to shipping their products to the states.



Thanks Bonnie. A shame. Maybe soon  limes be available, but those avocados were exceptional.


----------



## CeeCee (May 4, 2019)

Too bad, there’s a lot here!

Go outside and get ready...I’ll throw you one!


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2019)




----------



## CeeCee (May 4, 2019)

Haha....I’m sitting here wondering if I could even throw it across the street.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Too bad, there’s a lot here!..



That's great! Relying on Mexico is not good.


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2019)

If you can't get fresh limes, the Sicilia brand of lemon and lime juice is a real cut above the other bottled juices.


----------



## CeeCee (May 4, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> That's great! Relying on Mexico is not good.




I know lots of people in my neighborhood have lemon trees but didn’t notice limes, so I looked up a nursery near me and I guess they grow well here too.

The manager at Curves has grapefruits and they’re HUGE, she bought some in because she has so many.

Something I should have done when I moved here 15 years ago...too late now since I plan on moving in a few years.

https://www.sierraviewnurseryinc.org/other-citrus

some interesting fruit ...


This is Val, the manager at Curves with her grapefruit....she came to Fresno from S. Africa....she’s really sweet and has a British accent and calls everyone “luvee”.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2019)

Thanks Jujube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2019)

Look at the size of the grapefruits!


----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2019)

Can always try a little   DIY ...  dwarf lemon/lime trees:  .... https://homeguides.sfgate.com/dwarf-lemon-lime-trees-45358.html

Because of their compact size, dwarf lemon and lime trees are well-suited for container gardening. They can either be grown as houseplants throughout the year or be kept outside during the summer and moved indoors during the winter. Dwarf lemons and limes planted in pots usually reach a maximum height of 3 to 8 feet. Most varieties require a container at least 12 inches in diameter, placed where the plant can absorb eight full hours of sunlight each day. Citrus trees dry out more quickly when grown in pots, so check the soil regularly and water whenever it feels dry. Add high-nitrogen fertilizer to the soil to enhance nutrient levels.


----------



## CeeCee (May 4, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Can always try a little   DIY ...  dwarf lemon/lime trees:  .... https://homeguides.sfgate.com/dwarf-lemon-lime-trees-45358.html




Something to think about!  Thanks!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2019)

I love guacamole!  I used to put some lemon juice in my homemade guac, but it was just for browning for me, not really for flavor.  These days I don't add any lemon or lime, seems just stirring it if it's been in the fridge is good enough to brighten the color and eliminate the browning.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2019)

I heard if you cover with plastic film so it actually makes airtight contact with the guac, it prevents browning but I never tried it. I know putting the pit into it doesn't work.


----------



## CeeCee (May 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I heard if you cover with plastic film so it actually makes airtight contact with the guac, it prevents browning but I never tried it. I know putting the pit into it doesn't work.




I bought a special avocado container that’s supposed to keep a cut avocado from browning, good thing it was cheap because it doesn’t work.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2019)

???


----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2019)

The history ....


----------



## CeeCee (May 5, 2019)

Awww..a sad cinco de Mayo FB post on my feed....and this is how Pickles will look...he’s already getting the frosty face.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> The history ....



I really enjoyed that Bonnie, thanks!


----------



## CeeCee (May 5, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> ???





this is it...


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Awww..a sad cinco de Mayo FB post on my feed....and this is how Pickles will look...he’s already getting the frosty face.



Poor Nikki. 18 years, wow.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> this is it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 65183



Hahaha, it looks like a weird butter dish!


----------



## CeeCee (May 5, 2019)

And although it looks pretty big in the pic...not every avocado fits in it...it was only $2 at HomeGoods so not a big loss.


----------



## Geezerette (May 5, 2019)

I love guacamole & avocados, but have no love for the way it's celebrated here, where Cinco is just an excuse for some for getting drunk, requiring lots of DUI checkpoints, discounts on tow trucks to get their cars home & on ride shares, & headlines the next day about the mayhem.


----------



## CeeCee (May 5, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> I love guacamole & avocados, but have no love for the way it's celebrated here, where Cinco is just an excuse for some for getting drunk, requiring lots of DUI checkpoints, discounts on tow trucks to get their cars home & on ride shares, & headlines the next day about the mayhem.



I stay home so have no idea if there is mayhem...probably depends on where you go and how much you drink.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> I love guacamole & avocados, but have no love for the way it's celebrated here, where Cinco is just an excuse for some for getting drunk, requiring lots of DUI checkpoints, discounts on tow trucks to get their cars home & on ride shares, & headlines the next day about the mayhem.



Sure you don't mean Mardi Gras?  layful:


----------

